# Simulcast / Broadcast Duo - parts?



## lcipher3 (Apr 26, 2020)

I know there is a Duo version in the works - I'm sure there is a ton of things in process so not trying to rush anything...
But does anyone have or know the extra pot values and the trimmer values?   Would love to know so I can place a parts order and at least get most of the parts (Im sure I have the "other" stuff as I've built the single version).


----------



## Robert (Apr 26, 2020)

This one will most likely be released later today, I'll try to get a parts list posted shortly.

One unexpected requirement is a 1590BBM enclosure.    The transformer is just a bit too tall for a standard 1590BB.


----------



## Robert (Apr 26, 2020)

R1        220K   
R2        56K    
R3        33K    
R4        5K6    
R5        1K     
R6        5K6    
R8        68R    
R9        4K7    
R10       5K6    
R11       5K6    
R12       1M     
R13       10R    
R14       15K    
R15       33K    
R100      4K7    
R101      4K7    

C1        330n   
C2        330p   
C3        120u (35V+)  
C4        10u    
C5        330n   
C6        100u   
C7        1n     
C8        100u   
C9        330u   
C10       120u (35V+)  
C11       100u   
C12       10u (35V+)  
C13       10u (35V+)    
C14       10u (35V+)    
C15       10u (35V+)
C100      47u    

D1        1N5817 
D2        1N5817 
D3        1N5817 
D4        1N5817 
D5        15V    
D100      1N5817 

Q1        BC549C 
Q2        OC71   

IC1       LT1054 (or TC1044SCPA)

T1        TY-141P

GAIN      A250K  
LOWCUT    A10K   
LEVEL1    B25K   
LEVEL2    B25K   
TRIM1     1K TRIM (3362P Type)
TRIM2     1K TRIM (3362P Type)    

SW    SPDT ON/ON


----------



## lcipher3 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey thanks!  - and the transformer is a bit tall.... still, remote mounting (not ideal I know) works.  
This is a Simulcast in a 1590B - transformer hiding under the insulated standoff


----------



## Ratimus (Apr 27, 2020)

lcipher3 said:


> Hey thanks!  - and the transformer is a bit tall.... still, remote mounting (not ideal I know) works.
> This is a Simulcast in a 1590B - transformer hiding under the insulated standoff
> 
> View attachment 4148


Still a pretty nice lookin' build! Not very often do I see people using Vishay/Dale "braunschweigers" in their pedals.


----------



## lcipher3 (Apr 28, 2020)

Ratimus said:


> Not very often do I see people using Vishay/Dale "braunschweigers" in their pedals.



Vintange ones at that (1990s)  . I have just about every size in boxes of 100 that I scavenged from the scrap heap when we shut down one of our research labs. Partly why I tend to make my pedals look like lab equipment


----------



## Ratimus (Apr 28, 2020)

That's awesome! I see your pedals that look like lab equipment, and I'll raise you some lab equipment that looks like a pedal.


----------



## lcipher3 (Apr 28, 2020)

Slick!  VHF stuff - and it goes to 11 too!


----------



## JackOnFire (May 21, 2020)

Robert said:


> This one will most likely be released later today, I'll try to get a parts list posted shortly.
> 
> One unexpected requirement is a 1590BBM enclosure.    The transformer is just a bit too tall for a standard 1590BB.


Is the 1590BBM a standard offering from Hammond? I don't see it listed on the site though I do see some references to that model when I Google it.


----------



## metalguy55 (May 21, 2020)

lcipher3 said:


> Hey thanks!  - and the transformer is a bit tall.... still, remote mounting (not ideal I know) works.
> This is a Simulcast in a 1590B - transformer hiding under the insulated standoff
> 
> View attachment 4148


Where did you find those smaller 120u caps? They seem too big everywhere I look.


----------



## lcipher3 (May 21, 2020)

metalguy55 said:


> Where did you find those smaller 120u caps? They seem too big everywhere I look.



heheh - I should have taken a pic - they're 100uF, and on the underside there are 22uF connected in parallel.  Total of 122uF.

yeah - you're right.  I looked a long time and there just aren't any of the smaller dia 120uF.


----------



## lcipher3 (May 21, 2020)

JackOnFire said:


> Is the 1590BBM a standard offering from Hammond? I don't see it listed on the site though I do see some references to that model when I Google it.



Its actually not too bad to off board mount the transformer and fit in a 1590BB
*


			my "Atomic" Doucast - with 1590BB (off board transformer mounting)
		

*


----------



## K Pedals (May 21, 2020)

metalguy55 said:


> Where did you find those smaller 120u caps? They seem too big everywhere I look.


I found these 





						35ZLQ120MEFC6.3X11 Rubycon | Capacitors | DigiKey
					

Order today, ships today. 35ZLQ120MEFC6.3X11 – 120 µF 35 V Aluminum Electrolytic Capacitors Radial, Can 3000 Hrs @ 105°C from Rubycon. Pricing and Availability on millions of electronic components from Digi-Key Electronics.




					www.digikey.com


----------



## manfesto (May 21, 2020)

JackOnFire said:


> Is the 1590BBM a standard offering from Hammond? I don't see it listed on the site though I do see some references to that model when I Google it.



I built a simulcast dual into a Gorva Designs S90 from LoveMySwitches, which is near-identical to a 1590BBM but with a rounded lip and a rock-solid powder coat.

Next one is gonna be in a 1950BBM from stompboxparts.com









						1590BBS Enclosure
					

1590BBS 1590BBM 125BB Enclosure Hammond Style Aluminum CNC Pro




					stompboxparts.com


----------



## JackOnFire (May 22, 2020)

manfesto said:


> I built a simulcast dual into a Gorva Designs S90 from LoveMySwitches, which is near-identical to a 1590BBM but with a rounded lip and a rock-solid powder coat.
> 
> Next one is gonna be in a 1950BBM from stompboxparts.com
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info Manfesto. Looks like the Hammond 1590BBS has the same dimensions:









						1590BBS
					

Hammond Manufacturing is a leading manufacturer of industrial enclosures, electronic enclosures, racks & rack cabinets, transformers, outlet strips and climate control products.




					www.hammfg.com


----------



## metalguy55 (May 22, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> I found these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the size I ordered and they are still too big. Seems like that's a problem everyone has in the pictures I've seen.


----------



## Betty Wont (May 22, 2020)

metalguy55 said:


> That's the size I ordered and they are still too big. Seems like that's a problem everyone has in the pictures I've seen.


I used the 63v ones from tayda and they fit just fine. They are tall and skinny.


----------



## metalguy55 (May 22, 2020)

Torgoslayer said:


> I used the 63v ones from tayda and they fit just fine. They are tall and skinny.


Awesome, thanks! I'm going to try those.


----------



## Betty Wont (May 22, 2020)

metalguy55 said:


> Awesome, thanks! I'm going to try those.


I should note that they fit fine on the duocast, they would be too big for the simulcast.


----------



## benny_profane (May 22, 2020)

Simulcast capacitor voltage ratings
					

Beyond those indicated to be 35v, what voltage rating do the other caps in the simulcast need to be?



					forum.pedalpcb.com
				









						Simulcast 120uf vs 100uf?
					

Hi all, putting together my shopping cart for a Simulcast build and I'm having trouble sourcing 120uf electrolytic caps in any appropriate voltage, apart from making a whole other order from Mouser for a handful of caps.  Is there any harm in using 100u instead? I've already got some on hand...



					forum.pedalpcb.com
				



100uF is a fine replacement.


----------



## Mandrake76 (May 4, 2021)

So I cannot find 1590BBM…I’m assuming the Gorva S90 that @manfesto used it the best option?  Anything better for the Duocast dual switch?


----------



## manfesto (May 4, 2021)

Mandrake76 said:


> So I cannot find 1590BBM…I’m assuming the Gorva S90 that @manfesto used it the best option?  Anything better for the Duocast dual switch?











						1590BBS Enclosure
					

1590BBS 1590BBM 125BB Enclosure Hammond Style Aluminum CNC Pro




					stompboxparts.com


----------



## Feral Feline (May 5, 2021)

Mandrake76 said:


> So I cannot find 1590BBM…



No wonder, none such thang. 

Hammond makes a 1590BB, 1590BB2, 1590BBS and then add the colour-coding for example 1590BBSBK = a black 1590BBS. 

You can get any of the 1590BB with a flanged lid... 1590BBS*FL*BK = a flanged-lid black 1590BBS.






Colours available from Hammond will have the following suffixes:
1590BB*CB*    Cobalt Blue    RAL 5013     
1590BB*GR *   Green    RAL 6024
1590BB*LG*    Light Gray    RAL 7035
1590BB*OR*    Orange    RAL 2009     
1590BB*PR*    Purple    RAL 4008
1590BB*RD*    Red    RAL 3011
1590BB*YL* Yellow RAL 1021
1590BB*BK* Black






You can get zinc, watertight, and even internally ribbed for your building pleasure... https://www.hammfg.com/electronics/small-case/diecast 
but...


Hammond, to the best of my knowledge, does not make and has never made a "1590BBM".


----------



## music6000 (May 5, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> No wonder, none such thang.
> 
> Hammond makes a 1590BB, 1590BB2, 1590BBS and then add the colour-coding for example 1590BBSBK = a black 1590BBS.
> 
> ...


You can get the 1590BBS in Colours listed above but you pay a premium price ie *1590BBSOR* = Orange, *1590BBSRD* = Red


----------



## Feral Feline (May 5, 2021)

That's understandable, though. The "S" models probably don't sell as well as the regular 1590BB colour-enclosures in the "Stomp" series.


----------



## zgrav (May 5, 2021)

I guess the ribbed enclosures provide much more rigidity for heavy feet.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 5, 2021)

Google-Foo isn't working this morning.  I've seen pics of PCBs inside the ribbed enclosures, even pedal-PCBs, but I cannot for the life of me find a single pic of a populated ribbed enclosure with the ribs performing as per their intended function... 

Is somebody fixing the Internet?


----------



## giovanni (May 5, 2021)

lcipher3 said:


> Vintange ones at that (1990s)  . I have just about every size in boxes of 100 that I scavenged from the scrap heap when we shut down one of our research labs. Partly why I tend to make my pedals look like lab equipment


How do you make/where do you buy the metal plate with the knob labels? And is it laser engraved?


----------



## lcipher3 (May 6, 2021)

giovanni said:


> How do you make/where do you buy the metal plate with the knob labels? And is it laser engraved?


just thin 0.040"-0.,060" cut and polished aluminum with clear waterslide decals and clear coat.


----------



## Chris411 (May 9, 2021)

Getting ready to mount my Duocast in a 1590B3, which I've used for the Paragon and the Kliche, as well.  Much smaller than the 1590BB/1590BB2/1590BBS.

As far as alternative-size enclosures, don't overlook the 1550-series.  1550M is slightly larger than the 1590BB, and sometimes, right where it counts.  Also, slightly less popular are the Trapezoid boxes, but they can be quite space-saving when mounted right on your board, especially when compared to the 1590XX that is recommended sometimes.

-Chris


----------

